# What's the Best Gas Mileage You've Gotten On your BMW?



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

2008 535i - 1500 actual miles on the car.

Driving is mixed City / Highway (Daily round-trip commute includes about 20 miles of interstate at varying speeds).

Average mileage (per the iDrive computer): 24.7 mpg
Fuel Grade: 91 Octane (Shell, Chevron, or sometimes Sunoco)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

on the interstate going 60-110 cruising, i got 28 mpg from Tampa to Atlanta.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

1999 328i - driving all highway to and back from NY one day.

Just south of 32mpg. (Measured MPH, not the computer).


----------



## chonko (May 26, 2006)

ua549 said:


> CC downhill will apply the brakes to maintain the desired speed. That is bad for fuel efficiency.


Yep, and you certainly do not want to do that if fuel economy is your mantra of the moment.


----------



## Starab (Feb 17, 2007)

ua549 said:


> CC downhill will apply the brakes to maintain the desired speed. That is bad for fuel efficiency.


On downhill with CC/ACC brakes apply to maintaain the set speed BUT If you see the mpg ponter, it will show high mpg (in contrary to above).

I have auto transmission, tried to put on neutral on downhill, CC/ACC disengaged(any other way I can go on neutral with the set cruise speed on downhill).


----------



## Steven335xi (Jan 14, 2008)

Best =22.7 mpg

If I was concerned about MPG, I would have bought a Toyota.


----------



## jmead11 (Feb 22, 2008)

With my 03 325i Touring, I usually average 26 in the city and 32 on the highway. I have tried different grades of fuel, and all, 87, 89 and 91, appear to deliver the same mileage.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

NY to Florida, always going as fast as traffic and prudence allowed (kept it under 85, mostly). Made no effort to drive for gas mileage. Avg: 28.


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

MPG: 27-28 mpg
Model: 01 325i
Commute 67 miles everyday doing 80.
Fuel: 91 Chevron


----------



## kostot (Apr 28, 2008)

2006 525xi, automatic

Best average tank-310 mile trip on the interstate, 32 mpg (using cruise at 72mph)
Average driving to work, 2 lane 55mph (plus maybe a little?) country roads: 27mpg


----------



## chonko (May 26, 2006)

The best I have gotten with my 330i is 35mpg and that was from Florida to Houston.
Driving within Houston, I am getting 27mpg for the last 2 months. Truth be told, I drive a manual transmission and I shift at 2000 rpm.


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

On my daily commute on country roads and state hwy with traffic - 31 mpg (Normal driving 26-28 mpg)

On a road trip from NC to GA 33 mpg (no cruise, just using the hills to my advange) Avg speed was 76 mph hit 120 mph once on a downhill.


----------



## chonko (May 26, 2006)

rogue38 said:


> On my daily commute on country roads and state hwy with traffic - 31 mpg (Normal driving 26-28 mpg)
> 
> On a road trip from NC to GA 31 mpg (no cruise, just using the hills to my advange) Avg speed was 76 mph hit 120 mph once on a downhill.


:thumbup:


----------



## LBB (Jul 5, 2007)

Just drove from Chicago to Philadelphia and got a little over 30 MPG, and averaged over 64 MPH yesterday. It was great compared to my SUV.


----------



## mistercindy (Sep 18, 2005)

One time I got 46 MPG on my BMW.


----------

